# CARTAGENA, Colombia's Magical City



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

From Cartagena i like most the old part of the city, those buildings, streets in that area


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)




----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Beautiful Cartagena, I hope I can return to it soon. Regards.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ And those recent photos are also amazing too


----------



## Huti (Nov 13, 2008)

romantic city


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

What a beautiful city.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Today's banner!


----------



## jetstar (Apr 21, 2008)

there is no doubt about this amazing city.. i love cartagena!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

More Cartagena, from flickr!


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Great place! Was the old part always in such a good state?


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

muy bella cartagena


----------



## Smallville (Jan 31, 2007)

alejoaoa said:


> There are actually many more. There are like more than 30 highrises over 30 floors under construction or projected in Cartagena. One of them with more than 50 floors :banana:


Wow, dude! 30 new highrises going up. That is awesome especially the one with 50+ stories! I read somewhere that Colombia was one of the best countries economically during this worldwide recession. What year are all these highrises supposed to be completed? Love the pics! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Many thanks for the new photos @alejoaoa, and the banner few days ago (Cartagena) was great


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

More from flickr


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

Colombian cities and villages - all seem to have very nice old and new buildings. Quite an eye-opener!!!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

chitrakaar said:


> Colombian cities and villages - all seem to have very nice old and new buildings. *Quite an eye-opener!!!*


That's the whole idea! 

More from flickr


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

I like that caribbean feeling.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

More from flickr


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

And yet more  From flickr.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those new photos are really amazing; thanks for posting them :cheers:


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

More of our city  From flickr. 

Old City







































































































Viva Cartagena! :cheers:​


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Ok, I have deleted the contentious part of the title, and also deleted any of the "discussions" surrounding it. All parties here know that that subject will lead to fighting. 
The next person who continues on the bickering over city rankings will be given an infraction. Thank you all.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Old Cartagena its indeed, so nice...  beautiful


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

By the way, your photos are gorgeous, and have given me a much better idea of what Cartagena looks like! :yes:


----------



## Daniel2003co (Oct 23, 2006)

Alejoaoa, Thank you for highlighting the name of the city


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Many photos, sites like flickr for examble has that view like in one of your photos (below). What building is that? I am talking about the "small" red one...


>


----------



## Daniel2003co (Oct 23, 2006)

^^This building red that this behind, It is of restaurants and fashionable shops, the building orange that this to the left side it is a luxurious hotel, And his name is the charleston Hotel.


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

beautiful


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

More, from flickr!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Daniel2003co said:


> ^^This building red that this behind, It is of restaurants and fashionable shops, the building orange that this to the left side it is a luxurious hotel, And his name is the *Charleston Hotel*.


Probably that's why there are many photos from that area...


----------



## tuner22 (Apr 30, 2007)

*Cartagena*

magnificent and beautiful city. I really love it!!!!


----------



## Daniel2003co (Oct 23, 2006)

Great pict of Cartagena, Thank:banana:


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

From flickr!


----------



## elojoavizor (Oct 3, 2008)

Cartagena de Indias has such an incredible atmosphere! Walking through the streets of the historical city is like time-traveling to the past.
Amazing photos!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome photos especially from old town as well :cheers:


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

By OmarD


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome panoramas, especially #2


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Nice!! I liked #1 the most, but both are quite beautiful. Thanks fele.

Mi photobucket is down


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Well its not bad indeed, during the sunset is very nice indeed.

The Bandwidth Esceeded its temporary @alejoaoa  in few days your photos will be visible again


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

I just liked the colours of the sea, the sky and the buildings on the first pic, but both are nice like you said.

Yeah, we'll have to wait


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

alejoaoa said:


> Yeah, we'll have to wait


Dont worry, that "Bandwidth Esceeded" problem has happened to me too many times. I use photobucket as well, trust me


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

its a paradise!


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

The old city is so charming and well-kept and, wow, the beaches are amazing! 

I wanna go to Cartagena! 

Anyways... Great thread! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Thanks for all the comments!

More from flickr


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

*Cartagena*

Bellisimas fotos alejo...


----------



## Daniel2003co (Oct 23, 2006)

HERMOSAS FOTOS DE CARTAGENA.


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Nice pics fele. The last one look like a very, very old -prehispanic- city


----------



## Daniel2003co (Oct 23, 2006)

Feleru, excelent picture.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Feleru* said:


>


Both of those photos, the first with the sunset and the second night photo are indeed awesome


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Edited


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks for the new photos; those alleys and the colorful buildings are awesome...


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

From flickr


----------



## Daniel2003co (Oct 23, 2006)

^^Huy alejo no se ve nada


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Amazing photos. I just love those street level shots.., everything looks so charming and inviting.


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

alejoaoa said:


> Glad you liked it
> 
> Yes I think is is the most popular destination in Colombia. Not only for
> colombians, but also for outsiders.


It must be really a bargain for tourists from overseas who visit cartagena isn't it?


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Actually if I'm not wrong it is the most expensive city in Colombia, along with Bogotá (our capital). Altough if you compare the prices in Cartagena with the ones in Paris or any european city it is a true bargain, a "gift" (colombian slang ). 



Parisian Girl said:


> Amazing photos. I just love those street level shots.., everything looks so charming and inviting.


Again, i'm glad you liked it! :hug: You are most welcome here.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

From flickr


----------



## Mario_Giovannetti (Nov 8, 2009)

I just love Cartagena!!! :eek2:


----------



## Mario_Giovannetti (Nov 8, 2009)

I also love Colombian women! :yes:








[/QUOTE]


----------



## al-fandi (Oct 24, 2006)

Favorite city in Latin America: beach, beautiful people, party, culture, just perfect, had an amazing time, keep sharing. cheers..


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Nice to hear you say that. For tourism it's my fav one too, with Buenos Aires.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice, amazing photos of Cartagena, alejoaoa


----------



## skylinefan (Jun 16, 2007)

The ABC that is Cartagena.

Awesome. Beautiful. Charming.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Wonderful city - both the old quarters and the skyline!


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

Beautiful Cartagena - not many Europeans know about it but I guess it gets full of American tourists, going by all those cruise ships in one of the photos. Good to see the old town so well preserved along side a striking looking modern city.


----------



## davizi (Aug 4, 2009)

wowow.. last Cartagena pics are wonderful¡¡ I love this Colombian city.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

More from flickr



















Old City and the walls







​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

From flickr







​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

From flickr









San Felipe Fortress


























​


----------



## Anderson carioca (Feb 12, 2010)

Simplesmente S-E-N-S-A-C-I-O-N-A-L!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Cartagena é linda demais e muito interessante o lado moderno, com seus aranhas-céu com design primoroso de um lado e as espetaculares casas e pequenos prédios multi-coloridos e muitissimos charmosos!
Adorei, seria ótimo passar minha lua-de-mel ae...


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

Anderson carioca said:


> Simpl S-E-N-S-A-C-I-O-N-A-L!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Cartagena é linda demais e muito interessante o lado moderno, com seus aranhas-céu com design primoroso de um lado e as espetaculares casas e pequenos prédios multi-coloridos e muitissimos charmosos!
> Adorei, seria ótimo passar minha lua-de-mel ae...


*Traduccion Gratis Internet*
"Cartagena is beautiful and very interesting too in the modern side, with its sky-spiders with sleek design on one side and the spectacular homes and small multi-colored buildings and many, very charming! 
I loved it, it would be great to spend my honeymoon ae ..."

 Thanks

_________________________________________________

Alejo como siempre , Espectaculares fotos :cheers: Cartagena "Magia Colombiana"


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome new photos from Cartagena :cheers:


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Anderson carioca said:


> Simplesmente S-E-N-S-A-C-I-O-N-A-L!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Cartagena é linda demais e muito interessante o lado moderno, com seus aranhas-céu com design primoroso de um lado e as espetaculares casas e pequenos prédios multi-coloridos e muitissimos charmosos!
> Adorei, seria ótimo passar minha lua-de-mel ae...


No te arrepentirías, Cartagena es una de las ciudades más mágicas y románticas en las que he estado. Te la recomiendo completamente kay:


----------



## sulbeto (Feb 15, 2010)

Me gustan estas imagenes....... podria utilizarlas para un reel de imagnes de colmbia ????


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Cartagena is just beautiful.. So many nice buildings, streets, and a stunning waterfront.  :cheers:


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

From flickr



























​


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Our Colombian spoiled city, I love it. Regards.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cartagena is really great, awesome no doubt that; every day those new photos of Cartagena by alejoaoa are really very nice


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Wonderful vibe here..


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

*CASTILLOGRANDE NEIGHBOURHOOD*




​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

*OLD CITY*





​


----------



## uls09 (Jan 29, 2010)

Gotta love Cartagena


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lrphoto/3281808560/
:cheers:


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Flickr​


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

Great Photos alejo 




christos-greece said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/lrphoto/3281808560/
> :cheers:


Amazing thank Christos-greece


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Old city under the rain. Looks quite different, doesn't it?


Bocagrande at sunset.









Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Santo Domingo square at night


Cartagena Sail 2010


Flickr​


----------



## Votchka (Jun 13, 2010)

I like a lot the buildings with plants of the old town.
Good compilation alejo.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very nice photo-updates from Cartagena, alejoaoa


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

awsome panoramic :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4677176288/


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

^^ Nice one christos kay:


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Manga Skyline


Bocagrande Skyline


Castillogrande Skyline


Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Convention Center


SantoDomingo Square


Old colonial church
​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Random pic...



Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

U/C!




Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Flickr​


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

What a gorgeous city! I hope to visit someday!


----------



## tijuano en el df (Aug 23, 2008)

wow! que bien conservado tienen sus calles y edificios! bellisimo!


----------



## ΚΡΕΜΝΟΣ ΗΑΔΓΙΩΑΣ (Sep 21, 2008)

חבר1.0;61331763 said:


> What a gorgeous city! I hope to visit someday!


אתה מוזמן תמיד אחי.​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

¡Viva Colombia! 












Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Small ones



​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Flickr​


----------



## henry hill (Feb 12, 2008)

alejoaoa said:


>


I can be there guardian. I want to live on this island, I want to die there! Wonderful.:drool:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome Cartagena! Really very nice photo-updates about this beautiful city kay:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful street scenes. Everything is just so pretty, tidy and clean. And the colours are so wonderful. This is what you call real culture and class. With thanks:cheers:




henry hill said:


> I can be there guardian. I want to live on this island, I want to die there! Wonderful.


I agree, henry. It's breathtaking isn't it. You could live there for your life and forget about the world. Swim in the sea every day..


----------



## Trelawny (Jan 9, 2010)

Wonderful Colombia Caribbean Coast.


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Very charming place.


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, really very nice photos from Cartagena :cheers:

one more:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/colttipton/4630412560/in/photostream/


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Thanks christos. The skyline is growing pretty fast!

dGracias a vos también fele. Me gustó mucho la primera y la de la Torre el Reloj, lástima que se cortó un poco la punta de la edificación.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Bocagrande

​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

It's all about the colors 

​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

La Boquilla


Panoramio​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Cartagena alejoaoa :cheers:


one more:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ayngelina/5060623319/in/photostream/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Feleru* said:


> flickr​




Lovely photo......


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Some photos from flickr, about the old town of Cartagena:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mdj180/5239736472/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rodwell_cloete/5215060846/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pedrosz/5003058315/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pedrosz/4996764903/in/photostream/


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Very nice pics, thanks!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Flickr.














































​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Flickr












































​


----------



## Daniel2003co (Oct 23, 2006)

Great.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

I love Cartagena de las Indias,mixed of modern and old!:cheers:


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)




----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Flickr​


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

Muy buenas Alejo..


Ha ya se de donde salió el banner de hoy 


alejoaoa said:


> Flickr.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

:O

Se veía bastante mejor sin photoshop; creo que se les fué un poco la mano.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photos from Cartagena once again alejoaoa


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Colors: Cartagena by schnitzerphoto, on Flickr


IMG_2312 by haywebsite, on Flickr


'Caribbean Sunset', Colombia, Cartagena, City Wall by WanderingtheWorld (www.LostManProject.com), on Flickr


Colombia2010_084.jpg by Rodrigo Blanco Photographer, on Flickr


Colombia2010_033.jpg by Rodrigo Blanco Photographer, on Flick​


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

Uffff tremendas alejo...... Todas campeonas,, y se vé que son super recientes por el " Hay festival" Festival de Cine. 2011 no deben tener ni 15 dias. Gracias por compartirlas.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Gracias a vos por opinar!











Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Next!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Thanks garcia! It's really worth the visit :yes:


Centro histórico by Colombia Travel, on Flickr


Centro histórico by Colombia Travel, on Flickr


Centro histórico by Colombia Travel, on Flickr


Centro histórico by Colombia Travel, on Flickr

​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Arquitectura Colonial by Colombia Travel, on Flickr


Arquitectura colonial by Colombia Travel, on Flickr


Centro histórico by Colombia Travel, on Flickr


Sofitel Santa Clara by Colombia Travel, on Flickr


Arquitectura colonial by Colombia Travel, on Flickr


Arquitectura colonial by Colombia Travel, on Flickr


Techos coloniales desde Casa Pestagua by Colombia Travel, on Flickr​


----------



## carloso78 (Aug 14, 2008)

Santa Clara Hotel is just stunning! it´s a shame that the rate per night is about 400 US


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Beautiful city!


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

Beautiful.


Next page I´ll post one big group of nice photos.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Alex Prior, Flickr









Alex Prior, Flickr









Jesús Gutierrez Gómez, Flickr​


----------



## juan.83 (Jan 7, 2011)

Stunning city


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Cartagena-5550.jpg by Eduardo Serje (alias Eddie_Merkz), on Flickr


Cartagena-5549.jpg by Eduardo Serje (alias Eddie_Merkz), on Flickr


Cartagena-5620.jpg by Eduardo Serje (alias Eddie_Merkz), on Flickr


Cartagena-5427.jpg by Eduardo Serje (alias Eddie_Merkz), on Flickr


Cartagena-5262.jpg by Eduardo Serje (alias Eddie_Merkz), on Flickr


Cartagena-5210.jpg by Eduardo Serje (alias Eddie_Merkz), on Flickr


Cartagena-5579.jpg by Eduardo Serje (alias Eddie_Merkz), on Flickr
​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Cartagena-5259.jpg by Eduardo Serje (alias Eddie_Merkz), on Flickr


Cartagena-5200.jpg by Eduardo Serje (alias Eddie_Merkz), on Flickr


Cartagena-5161.jpg by Eduardo Serje (alias Eddie_Merkz), on Flickr


Cartagena-5274.jpg by Eduardo Serje (alias Eddie_Merkz), on Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

IMG_1156 by dartmjb, on Flickr


IMG_0899 by dartmjb, on Flickr


IMG_0702 by dartmjb, on Flickr​


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

^^ Que buen panorama!


Paisaje Cartagenero by davidcovo, on Flickr


- by Javier Pimentel, on Flickr


Playa del Hotel Las Américas by Javier Pimentel, on Flickr


Café Del Mar by Javier Pimentel, on Flickr​


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Very beautiful and such clean city!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Thank you, hellospank!











David Freeman, Flickr


Plaza de Santodomingo by MparraG, on Flickr









Wilfrido Amaya, Flickr​


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

^^ Thanks!


CARTAGENA by MparraG, on Flickr









David Freeman, Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

*Múcura Island*















Juan David Giraldo​


----------



## ่joegillian (Oct 23, 2011)

WOW! amazing,beautiful photos


----------



## LADEN (Mar 8, 2011)

Why are the beaches so empty?


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

_MG_1310 by tanmanforlife, on Flickr


_MG_1100 by tanmanforlife, on Flickr









Spreng!, Flickr​


----------



## Lucca_gc (Oct 3, 2010)

Cartagena is one of the most pleasantly surprising cities in the world. Before SSC I had never seen a photo of this place. Since joining SSC I fell in love with this city! It's in my top 10 places to visit list!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Im glad you like it! It's really worth the visit! 




















David Freeman, Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Príamo Melo, Flickr​


----------



## Gatussoboy100 (May 27, 2011)

I´m in love with Cartagena


----------



## Joás Santos (Sep 7, 2010)

Lucca_gc said:


> Cartagena is one of the most pleasantly surprising cities in the world. Before SSC I had never seen a photo of this place. Since joining SSC I fell in love with this city! It's in my top 10 places to visit list!


I Agree.


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Really beautiful pictures. I'm glad that some Latin American cities have historic architecture left. Most Latin American cities are hideous with their horrible highrise towers.


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

apinamies said:


> Really beautiful pictures. I'm glad that some Latin American cities have historic architecture left. Most Latin American cities are hideous with their horrible highrise towers.


Seriosly dude. You have a lot of preconcepcions of latin america. Cartagena its definetly a Highlight but latinamerica its full of historic and beautiful cities.


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

I love Cartagena:cheers:


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

photos by tayrona


----------



## carloso78 (Aug 14, 2008)

LADEN said:


> Why are the beaches so empty?


What for do you want them crowded? :lol:


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Photo by CarlosE


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

DSC03222 by PuebloFuerte, on Flickr









David Freeman, Flickr​


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Very nice pics Fele! Gracias por subirlas 









Brad Capote, Flickr


cartagena 15 by arturohdelgado, on Flickr


cartagena 13 by arturohdelgado, on Flickr


cartagena 12 by arturohdelgado, on Flickr
​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

David Freeman, Flickr




































tazdevilgreg, Flickr
​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Adam Herms, Flickr​


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

So enchanting.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

^^ 





































Adam Hems, Flickr
​


----------



## 0scart (Apr 17, 2011)

It's truly magical, specially when you imagine Gabriel García Marquez's characters.

I'd like to see a thread of Bogotá here and also Medellín.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

0scart said:


> It's truly magical, specially when you imagine Gabriel García Marquez's characters.
> 
> I'd like to see a thread of Bogotá here and also Medellín.


Bogotá y Medellín


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful and lovely photos from Cartagena, magical city indeed....:cheers2:


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Ignacio Izquierdo, Flickr














































Adam Hems, Flickr
​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Cartagena2012-551.jpg by efaraco, on Flickr


Cartagena2012-328.jpg by efaraco, on Flickr


Cartagena by efaraco, on Flickr


plaza san pedro claver by Gianluigi.Bresaola, on Flickr


















Nestor Pardo, Flickr​


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice photos alejo


----------



## Fashion (Sep 8, 2005)

*Best city in the WORLD to take your girl! *


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Beautiful Cartagena!!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

^^ Gracias!


Untitled by Magalie L'Abbé, on Flickr


Untitled by Magalie L'Abbé, on Flickr


Untitled by Magalie L'Abbé, on Flickr


colourful fruit vendor by Magalie L'Abbé, on Flickr​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing updates from Cartagena...kay:


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

Cartagena its just breathtaking.


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

Preciosa la heroica.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

aoifegmcnally, Flickr​


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

new world meets old meets old world = beautiful world tell me what is the cost of living there? what is the crime level, when is the hottest time of the year, is it gay friendly???? I'am hot and gay friendly


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

^^new world meets old world=beautiful world


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

ANTONIO CUELLAR PHOTOGRAPHY
http://antoniocuellarphotography.com/#/cartagena/CASTILLO_SAN_FELIPE_1
.





















































​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Hermosísimas. Cartagena es una joya :drool:


----------



## Fashion (Sep 8, 2005)

Great those pics:cheers:


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6983868453/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6837720920/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/annjoycesf/7028358463/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/annjoycesf/6882256834/sizes/l/in/photostream/






























​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Que buen aporte, hermosas tomas y por supuesto ciudad :drool:


----------



## Fashion (Sep 8, 2005)

Never get tired of cartagena


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

Fuente de las Fotos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/5072562072/#photo_5072562072
​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Cartagena, Colombia. Foto ©Rodrigo Blanco by Rodrigo Blanco Photographer, on Flickr


Cartagena, Colombia. Foto ©Rodrigo Blanco by Rodrigo Blanco Photographer, on Flickr



Cartagena, Colombia. Foto ©Rodrigo Blanco by Rodrigo Blanco Photographer, on Flickr​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely photos from Cartagena...:cheers:


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

​


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

Much better to see on HD


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

very nice photos from Cartagena...:cheers2:


----------



## CharlesMendez (Apr 4, 2010)

Ribarca said:


> Great place. What seems great as well is that the new developments are far away enough from the well preserved old town.
> 
> What's amazing is the similarity in architecture with some places in the Philippines. The Philippines look like South America in Asia.


The old town is an UNESCO's World Heritage. It is protected for preservation.

Phillippines is similar to Souath America because it was also part of the Spanish Empire..


----------



## rolandkorg (Aug 13, 2011)

Definitivamente cartagena es una de las ciudades mas lindas del mundo, saludos desde Cúcuta


----------



## rolandkorg (Aug 13, 2011)

Cartagena una de las ciudades más bellas del mundo. Saludos desde cúcuta


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## SoaD (Jul 1, 2011)

^^ :drool:
____________________________________

Se aquietó rolandkorg. XD


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

Revivamos este thread.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/hernanlinetzky/


























































































































































​


----------



## Dinee (May 4, 2015)

@Alejoaoa ,

@Feleru,

Lovely streets and views.


----------



## ulta (May 28, 2015)

wow so beautiful!!! It looks like a story!


----------



## RafaBRA (Mar 26, 2013)

Nice place, reminds me Balneario Camboriu


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

beautiful city!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Next!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Cartagena de Indias (Ciudad Amurallada) by Jorge Gaviria, en Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Cartagena de Indias (Ciudad Amurallada) by Jorge Gaviria, en Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Cartagena De Indias by Jairo Páez, en Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Plaza de San Pedro Claver by Jairo Páez, en Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Cartagena's Bay by Jairo Páez, en Flickr


El Laguito by Jairo Páez, en Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Cartagena De Indias by Jairo Páez, en Flickr​


----------



## ArmiNaro (Mar 7, 2015)

Preciosa, Cartagena.


----------



## pacific-nw (Jan 20, 2016)

*Skyline of Cartagena*



















Skyline of Cartagena - Vedeo of the Day


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

^^ Those are from like 2008. Nice to see how much the skyline has grown!


----------



## pacific-nw (Jan 20, 2016)

^^ I have been traveling worldwide for 15+ years but just joined this wonderful community and I have many photos to share from past and present.

Instagram: caughttravelbug


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Night Scenes, Cartagena, Colombia by Joe Ross, on Flickr

Night Scenes, Cartagena, Colombia by Joe Ross, on Flickr

Plaza Santo Domingo, Night Scenes, Cartagena, Colombia by Joe Ross, on Flickr

Untitled by amy.herbs, on Flickr


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

1619-centro-historico-cartagena by Paola Cabarcas, en Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Cathedral Santa Catarina de Alejandria, Cartagena, Columbia by David Alexander Elder, en Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Cartagena islas y pura belleza by Luis Miguel Charris Cuello, en Flickr​


----------



## pacific-nw (Jan 20, 2016)

*Streets of Cartagena*




























*Instagram:* *@caughttravelbug*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Night Scenes, Cartagena, Colombia by Joe Ross, on Flickr

en Instagram, @alejandro.abella publicó: Playa de #cartagenadeindias a pleno medio dia...#cartagenacity #cartagenacolombia #ig_cartagena #igerscartagena #ig_colombia #igerscolombia #instatravel #instatrip #instagramcolombia #cityscape #icu_colombia #galer by EnMiColombia.com #EnMiColombia, on Flickr

Up For a Walk by AzazzelPhotography, on Flickr

DSC_0244 by JoseVargas Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

pacific-nw said:


> *Streets of Cartagena*
> 
> 
> *Instagram:* *@caughttravelbug*


This are your own photos? What were your impresions?


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Cartagena skyline by Piero Damiani, en Flickr


Cartagena De Indias by Jairo Páez, en Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Cartagena, Cololmbia 2016 by Rick, en Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Look by Luiz Contreira, en Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Cartagena by Wesley & Brandon Rosenblum, en Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Cartagena by Wesley & Brandon Rosenblum, en Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Cartagena by Wesley & Brandon Rosenblum, en Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Cartagena by Wesley & Brandon Rosenblum, en Flickr


Cartagena by Wesley & Brandon Rosenblum, en Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Cartagena by Wesley & Brandon Rosenblum, en Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Cartagena by Wesley & Brandon Rosenblum, en Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Parroquia San Pedro Claver by Laura Gama, on Flickr


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Cartagena Colombia by sean hall, en Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

IMG_9671 by Alejandro Perez Martinez, en Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Street scene in Cartagena de Indias by Thoralf Gjuvsland, en Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cool centre of attention by Ignas Karvelis, on Flickr


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

CARTAGENA by AVM608, en Flickr


CARTAGENA by AVM608, en Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Skyline 2007 vs 2016



Motul said:


> 2007:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

De la serie "Boca grande y sus hermosos atardeceres" by Juan F. Ramírez Mejía, en Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

City Commercial Center by Mike Plagens, on Flickr

Untitled by Paulo Guerra, on Flickr

Cartagena De Indias by Jairo Páez, on Flickr

New Year's Eve in Downtown Cartagena by L. D.W., on Flickr


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Cartagena, Columbia by gigiush (Emmanuel), en Flickr​


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

alejoaoa said:


> Cartagena, Columbia by gigiush (Emmanuel), en Flickr​


Columbia?:nuts:


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Plaza Fernández de Madrid, Cartagena, Colombia by Paul McClure, en Flickr


Walking through Puerta del Reloj, Cartagena, Colombia by Paul McClure, en Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Tall palms, Parque de Bolívar, Cartagena, Colombia by Paul McClure, en Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Next


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

jeruco said:


>


..


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

Cartagena que bella es.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Cartagena 2017 by JBOA, en Flickr


Cartagena, Colombia by Ben Perek, en Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Cartagena, Colombia by Ben Perek, en Flickr


Cartagena, Colombia by Ben Perek, en Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Cartagena, Colombia by Ben Perek, en Flickr


Cartagena, Colombia by Ben Perek, en Flickr​


----------



## Runninlikehell (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm in love with this city! Well, i love the whole country, but Cartagena is very special! Here's some pictures i took the last time i went there (november of 2015):

Sunsent & skyline:


Streets of the old city:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cartagena, Colombia by travellingrat, on Flickr


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Cartagena, Colombia by Ben Perek, en Flickr


Cartagena, Bolivar by David Joan, en Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Cartagena, Bolivar by David Joan, en Flickr


Cartagena, Bolivar by David Joan, en Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cartagena B/W 12 by Memo Franco, on Flickr


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Getsemaní Area by Adsab, en Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cartagena, Colombia by Ben Perek, on Flickr

Cartagena, Colombia by Ben Perek, on Flickr

Cartagena, Columbia by rolandirwin, on Flickr

Cartagena, Colombia by Ben Perek, on Flickr

Cartagena, Colombia by Ben Perek, on Flickr


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Cartagena, Colombia by Rolf Petersen, en Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Cartagena Semana Santa-99 by aeriveram, en Flickr​


----------



## Msisrael (Aug 28, 2016)

*Drone Video of Cartagena*

Here is a cool "aerial tour" of Cartagena:

https://www.airvuz.com/video/Cartagena-Colombia--DJI-Phantom-in-4K?id=58f258b883c7b56965434011

Credit: pedrognecco


----------



## PeruGian12 (Jan 11, 2017)

Maravillosa ciudad Cartagena, buenas fotos


----------



## moiencore (Jul 13, 2017)

Panoramica de Cartagena by Jairo Páez, on Flickr


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Hannah Swithinbank*​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Hannah Swithinbank*​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Hannah Swithinbank*​


----------

